# The Random Quotes Thread



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

This may be a classic. Take snippets of daily conversation totally out of context---the results are guaranteed to be hillarious. I'll start off with a few, and add more as I hear them.

1. "The pig's droppings are steaming, and, uh, that's a nice image. In fact, I particularly enjoy that one."

2. "So, um, that would then be spelled something like...." "No, no, no. You're thinking of the chicken."

3. "Good times, good times, good times plus five."

4. (In an operatic voice): "I neeeeeeeed a red pen. I eaaaaaaaaat a red pen."

5. "Fugglenuggums."


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 2, 2002)

Though I would go ahead and beat Ed to the punch:

"There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life." 
- Frank Zappa


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

Is there a forum this hasn't been done on???!!??!? You can do better then that bluefusion your the king of random quotes get your act together and blow us  away!

You could also be king of a random story thread lol. Or even a more specific random pet story thread.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

"Why fight when you can run like hell?"

"Yes!"

"Yo mamma!"

"She could suck a golf ball through a hose."

All random, all stupid, ENJOY!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Ewwwwwwwwww..... this thread is dying faster than a fruitfly: "I only got 15 more hours to live and I'm sure as hell not spending 'em here."

I think we should start a FUNNY QUOTES THREAD. Hint hint nudge nudge... a Stupidest Things Ever Said kind of thread. Hint hint nudge nudge. What do you say? Hint hint nudge nudge.

  

Peace. Out.
Blue


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh I get it!  How bout this?



> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Peace. Out.
> *


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

....cuz its not too funny...?  lol


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok Bluefusion, I started the stupidest thing ever said thread.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

"I bet you play girly sports like soccer and basketball ... I only play manly games like football and hopscotch"
ÐStupid caller on Chatterbox, GTA3


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

Remember, trying is the first step towards failure


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

While we're on gta3, hello? Would you like to buy a girrafe? 

and an all time favorite

Little bundles of love delivered overnight in a BOX!


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

An IRC one:

"<xoot> Durandal: ksuther is doing his homework."
"<Durandal> But ksuther is the poop..."

LOL


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

God I have some really great ones but I can't really remember em except: Monkey Boy! Yeah you, Monkey Boy!

No whatever you may think steve ballmer did NOT I repeat DID NOT come to my camp.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

> No whatever you may think steve ballmer did NOT I repeat DID NOT come to my camp



What?   

Was everyone at your camp crazy?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 3, 2002)

No only about 95% of the people there. Everyone else was really random and you everyone knows that's a good thing.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 3, 2002)

It's "majorly throw-downable"


----------



## Valrus (Apr 3, 2002)

I accidentally picked up a cell phone conversation on my wireless headphones a while ago....

"The scepter of passion."
"Oh yeah, that was the best part of the book."

Wow, that's much better than the radio.  

-the valrus


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

_"A Shattered Nation Longs To Care About Stupid Bull**** Again"_

go to http://www.theonion.com/onion3735/a_shattered_nation.html to see what i mean...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 3, 2002)

Got some quote recommendations for you...

If you like this one...



> Some days are easy, like licking icing off a spoon. Today was like stapling Jell-O to a brick.



...you should check out Ruminations at TopFive.

And then you should go to my friend's meal quotes page, for the crazy things my friends say at meals at Macalester College. Don't go if you're unable to handle college humor. If you don't know what I mean by that, you probably just shouldn't go.  

I'm Ian, in case you were wondering just how clever *I* am. Maybe sometime I'll try to convince Elias to cite me as "The Valrus."

-the valrus


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 4, 2002)

LOL! Those meal quotes are friggin' brilliant! 

Now this thread is really getting started... but unfortunately they're so good I don't know if we can do better.

I love the one "That's not sexual tension, it's a burrito."


----------



## Valrus (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks Bluefusion. I have the best friends. 

We need more people here!

I love random quotes.

-the valrus

p.s. My favorite line from a They Might Be Giants song...

Now you're the only one here who can tell me if it's true
That you love me... and I love me


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

Learn the joys of cooking, with turnips!

I'm sorry Fido, but we're going to have to drown you. Tired of man's best friend, try man's first cousin!

Learn how to rid your town of rats with a flute and a mysterious prancing german named Hans.

She's on fire, luckly I've never been.

 Ah, GTA3 Radio


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

Worst Analogies Ever Written in a High School Essay

The little boat gently drifted across the pond exactly the way a bowling ball wouldn't

He spoke with the wosdom that can olny come from experience, like a guy who went blind because he looked at a solar eclipse without one of those boxes with a pinhole in it and now goes around the country speaking at high schoold about the dangers of looking at a solar eclipse without one of those boxes with a pinhole in it.

 I don't know if they're real, but they're still really funny


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

Anyone who wants some really great quotes search for eye of argon on google and read the one with comments.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

> The little boat gently drifted across the pond exactly the way a bowling ball wouldn't


compare with Douglas Adams:


> (paraphrased, but darn close to the original)
> they floated through the atmosphere in exactly the same way that bricks don't



I suspect that someone may have been writing material that is not their own...


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

Is that from eye of argon? Eye of argon was published long before hitchhikers guide to the galaxy and has been a legend for stupidity with science fiction fans for years.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

> Is that from eye of argon?



No, this quote:



> they floated through the atmosphere in exactly the same way that bricks don't



Is from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

Litter is my most treacherous foe. I want to eat it's children.
ÐThe Simpsons

America's about taking other people's land by force, and wearing tight pants as you do it.
ÐGTA3

The Sage reads every page. (With a picture of an owl sitting on top of a pile of books)
ÐVocab. Cartoons Book


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 4, 2002)

no the other quote.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

"we can talk about your mom after class" spanish teacher

"have to go to the bathroom?  see me after class" spanish teacher

"i like to rip up boxes with my pool que"  jacob gage


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 4, 2002)

For the meal quotes, I just wanted to list a few of some I thought were the funniest... here are some (for those of you who don't like to dig through the whole thing)


"We've got heated tiles."
"Yeah, well we've got rats."
"Oooooo."

"And Jesus rose up to sit at the Father's right hand."
"Then who's at the left hand?"
"I don't know, a goat or something."

"That's some precision chocolate going on."

"We're in a bar, drinking drunkenly."

I don't enjoy beer.
But beer enjoys you so much!


"I am so done with sticking my foot in my mouth."


"I think it is time for a new stalker in my life."
"You can eat my head any time. I don't mind."


"Someday, when I get bored, I can go downtown and ride the pigeons."


"Are you intimidated by the size of my paperclip?"


----------



## Valrus (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *It's "majorly throw-downable" *



My personal favorite as far as appalling yet humorous grammar goes is, "Help! I'm being rocks-thrown-at!"

-the valrus


----------



## divibisan (Apr 4, 2002)

"My father left me the house. ... I finally got a nice offer to sell it and offered her a $450,000 condo, tax-free. She won't move. I've been supporting her forever."

--LIZA MINNELLI, as quoted by Daily Variety's Army Archerd, explaining why she sought to evict her 94-year-old stepmother from the Beverly Hills home she inherited.

ÐÐReuters on Yahoo


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

Here are a few:

"Do  you have pants on? Then you know the answer."
ÐHomer Simpson

"Your selfishness is ignorant."


----------



## scope (Apr 8, 2002)

Oh, man.  I have tons of computer related quotes.  Ah yes...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You know you've spent too much time on the computer when you spill milk and the first thing you think is, 'edit, undo.'

Technical support is how much a minute? Only one other industry charges $3.99 a minute to talk to you, and at least you get some degree of pleasure out of that!

Linux: Because rebooting is for adding new hardware.

Sleep: A completely inadequate substitute for caffeine.

Programmers never die: They just GOSUB without RETURN.

C Programmers do it recursively.

"Historically speaking, the presence of wheels in Unix has never precluded their reinvention." - Larry Wall

I have yet to meet a C compiler that is more friendly and easier to use than eating soup with a knife.

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

"If the Start Windows Restart when Windows starts check box is checked Windows Restart will start automatically every time Windows is started." - Actual excerpt from a windows program help file!

C makes it easy to shoot yourself in the foot. C++ makes it harder, but when you do, it blows away your whole leg. - Bjarne 'Stumpy' Stroustrup

665.9238429876 - Number of the Pentium Beast

Carpe Aptenodytes! (Seize the Penguins!)

Computer Science: solving today's problems tomorrow

Programming graphics in X is like finding sqrt(pi) using Roman numerals.

RTFM: Not just an acronym, it's the LAW!

Software isn't released, it's allowed to escape.

'The Geek shall inherit the earth.' - Linus 5:5

A program is a device used to convert data into error messages.

My software never has bugs. It just develops random features.

A computer scientist is someone who, when told to 'Go to Hell', sees the 'go to', rather than the destination, as harmful.

A good programmer is someone who looks both ways before crossing a one-way street. - Doug Linder

My operat~1 system unders~1 long filena~1 , does yours?

Mac OS X. Because making Unix user-friendly is easier than debugging Windows.

Calculating in binary code is as easy as 01,10,11.

BTW, FWIW, IMHO, AFAIK, yes. OTOH, AAMOF, maybe not. YMMV.

Usenet is like a herd of performing elephants with diarrhea - massive, difficult to redirect, awe-inspiring, entertaining, and a source of mind - boggling amounts of excrement when you least expect it. - Gene Spafford,1992

Dawn is nature's way of telling you to go to bed.

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach him to use the Net and he won't bother you for weeks.

Don't make me use uppercase...

There is an old saying that if a million monkeys typed on a million keyboards for a million years, eventually all the works of Shakespeare would be produced. Now, thanks to Usenet, we know this is not true.

Someday I'll find that peer and reset his connection!

Claiming that your operating system is the best in the world because more people use it is like saying McDonalds makes the best food in the world.

Unix is user friendly - it's just picky about it's friends.

If Bill Gates had a dime for every time a Windows box crashed...oh, wait a minute - he already does.

I don't do .INI, .BAT, or .SYS files. I don't assign apps to files... I don't configure peripherals or networks before using them... I have a computer to do all that... I have a Macintosh.

A computer without a Microsoft operating system is like a dog without bricks tied to its head.

Name one nice thing about Windows? It doesn't just crash, it displays a dialog box and lets you press 'OK' first.

"Unix is simple, but it takes a genius to understand the simplicity." - Dennis Ritchie

"Emacs is a nice operating system, but I prefer UNIX." - Tom Christiansen

There are two major products that come out of Berkeley: LSD and UNIX. We don't believe this to be a coincidence. - Jeremy S. Anderson

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've got many more non-computer related ones, if you'd like.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

LOL These are great!

Post the rest
Thanks


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

> no the other quote.



Which other quote?


----------



## scope (Apr 8, 2002)

A murmur ran through the court and before the bailiff could grab it, then it jumped up and bit judge Webster on the nose.

Some of my colleagues think that the chemicals we are experimenting with could potentially cause brain damage, however I think that fish crunchy bits of salami my new red hippie noodle. Naked pool frogs?

Life's short and hard, kind of like a bodybuilding elf.

If oranges smell like chicken, why are tomatoes blue? Think about it!

All those who believe in psychokinesis raise my hand.

It will be a great day when our schools have all the money they need and the Air Force has to hold a bake sale to buy a new bomber.

Laundry instructions on a shirt made by HEET:   For best results, wash in cold water separately, hang dry and iron with warm iron. For not so good results, drag behind car through puddles, blow-dry on roofrack.

The statement below is true.  
The statement above is false. 

To me, boxing is like a ballet, except there's no music, no choreography and the dancers hit each other. 

Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity.

If God is watching us, the least we can do is be entertaining

On a posted sign: Bill Stickers will be prosecuted! The graffiti next to it: Bill Stickers is innocent!

Te audire no possum. Musa sapientum fixa est in aure. - I can't hear you. I have a banana in my ear.

The dumber people think you are, the more surprised they're going to be when you kill them.

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.

I was going to be a police officer, but I decided to finish high school instead.

I intend to live forever - so far, so good.

I have six locks on my door all in a row. When I go out, I lock every other one. I figure no matter how long somebody stands there picking the locks, they are always locking three. - Andy Rooney

I tried sniffing Coke once, but the ice cubes got stuck in my nose.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Still, MANY more where these came from.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 8, 2002)

my quotes are in my signature


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

"Mac OS X. Because making Unix user-friendly is easier than debugging Windows."  did you make that up?  I would love to put that on a T-Shirt. Or the bill gates one.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 9, 2002)

> _satanicpoptart claimed:_
> my quotes are in my signature
> __________________
> setup:
> dual 500 G4, 768 ram, 2x30 gigHD, dvd cdrw


That's your quote??  "dual 500 G4..."?

I think you may need to work on finding new quotes....


----------



## scope (Apr 9, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A typical class in high school: show up, get rid of your homework, get new homework, leave.

To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.

(on a lecturer's door): The probability of finding me in this office is inversely proportional to the magnitude of your urgency.

Universities are places of knowledge. The freshman each bring a little in with them, and the seniors take none away, so it accumulates.

It has been said that the primary function of schools is to impart enough facts to make children stop asking questions. Some, with whom the schools do not succeed, become scientists. - Knut Schmidt-Nielson

"I don't mind if you sleep in class. Only, please do not snore. You are disturbing others who are trying to sleep." - Dr. C. Rao, UW-Whitewater

Black holes were created when God divided by 0.

"If you want to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first create the universe." - Carl Sagan

I like angles, but only to a degree.

Scientists have shown that the moon is moving away at a tiny yet measurable distance from the earth every year. If you do the math, you can calculate that 85 million years ago the moon was orbiting the earth at a distance of about 35 feet from the earth's surface. This would explain the death of the dinosaurs. The tallest ones, anyway.

All that glitters has a high refractive index.

If the Earth is the size of a pea in New York, then the Sun is a beachball 50m away, Pluto is 4km away, and the next nearest star is in Tokyo. Now shrink Pluto's orbit into a coffee cup, then our Milky Way Galaxy fills North America.

If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the precipitate.

Photons have mass!? I didn't even know they were Catholic...

When they broke open molecules, they found they were only stuffed with atoms. But when they broke open atoms, they found them stuffed with explosions.

When a cat is dropped, it always lands on its feet, and when toast is dropped, it always lands with the buttered side facing down. I propose to strap buttered toast to the back of a cat. The two will hover, spinning inches above the ground. With a giant buttered cat array, a high-speed monorail could easily link New York with Chicago.

Actually officer, if you factor in the earth's rotation, we were all speeding.

A red sign on the door of a physics professor: 'If this sign is blue, you're going too fast.

Little Johnny was a scientist. Little Johnny is no more. For what he thought was H2O was H2SO4.

If you try and don't succeed, cheat. Repeat until caught. Then lie.

Be nice to the nerds and geeks in high school- you'll be working for them in the future.

If someone annoys you, it takes 42 muscles to frown, but it only takes 4 muscles to extend your arm and whack them in the head.

Don't spend two dollars to dry clean a shirt. Donate it to the Salvation Army instead. They'll clean it and put it on a hanger. Next morning buy it back for seventy-five cents.

If you can't beat your computer at chess, try kickboxing.

If you and your friend are being chased by a grizzly bear, don't worry about out-running the bear, just worry about out-running your friend.

There are very few personal problems that cannot be solved through a suitable application of high explosives.

If you are going to walk on thin ice you might as well dance.

The Lord's Prayer is 66 words, the Gettysburg Address is 286 words, there are 1,322 words in the Declaration of Independence, but government regulations on the sale of cabbage total 26,911 words.

The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has limits.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tune in tomorrow for more funniness...maybe...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 9, 2002)

"You didn't do anything to the fan."

"Who needs furniture when you have a capuccino machine."


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 9, 2002)

There are a lot of error messages in Haiku.  These are some of my favorites:

A file that big?
It might be very useful.
But now it is gone.

Errors have occurred.
We won't tell you where or why.
Lazy programmers.

No keyboard present
Hit F1 to continue
Zen engineering?

Printer not ready.
Could be a fatal error.
Have a pen handy?

Serious error.
All shortcuts have disappeared.
Screen. Mind. Both are blank.

Server's poor response
Not quick enough for browser.
Timed out, plum blossom.

Windows NT crashed.
I am the Blue Screen of Death.
No one hears your screams.

Yesterday it worked
Today it is not working
Windows is like that


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 10, 2002)

My newton says to all of you (using the program called insults) "You smelly carcass of a smelly fishhead swine!"


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 10, 2002)

I just gotta know scope.... where do you get all these?  They are great!

I have to go through training at work... its call Super High Intensity Training.  The leader is called a S.H.I.T. head.


----------



## scope (Apr 10, 2002)

I only have ::muttering:: one, two, three, four, five, six ::muttering:: SIX words to say to you!  I am a crazy, crazy man.  one, two...yeah, six.  Only six.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 17, 2002)

I think the funny quotes theread has dissapeared.
Here's a passage from a paper on chile psycology:



> "Magical thinking" is defined by Ward (1989) as "the reification of the subjective, confusion of self with non-self, and the attribution of causation to phenomenon linked only by similarity and continuity" (p. 248). Two laws are operative in "magical thinking': the law of similarity and the law of contagion.Ê In other words, the child is understood as perceiving a world in which subjects with similar predicates appear identical and thus can be perfectly interchanged.Ê Proximity is identity, and things or entities once in contact are always associated. Any part of the entity contains the whole essence of the entity.



If anyone knows, what does reification and causation mean?


----------



## kvist (Apr 18, 2002)

Try this for a change:

"Näst blommor och små barn är musik det jävligaste jag vet."
A. Strindberg.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 18, 2002)

I dont know what happened here?  I think we need listerine... i mean... mouthwash.... I mean, SCOPE back.  Those were good.  I cant beleive he ran out already.

I, myself, am not funny.  So there is nothing I could put here of value.  So just do something in here... it was just getting good.


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

My two quotes in my sig.


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 18, 2002)

Bertrand Russel said some of the best quotes. These are my favourite 2.





> _On Stupidity_
> A stupid man's report of what a clever man says is never accurate because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand.





> _On Crackpot ideas like the omnipresence of ghosts_
> Many people speak as though it were the business of sceptics to disprove received dogmas rather than of dogmatists to prove them. This is, of course, a mistake. If I were to suggest that between the Earth and Mars there is a china teapot revolving about the sun in an elliptical orbit, nobody would be able to disprove my assertion provided I were careful to add that the teapot is too small to be revealed even by our most powerful telescopes. But if I were to go on to say that, since my assertion cannot be disproved, it is intolerable presumption on the part of human reason to doubt it, I should rightly be thought to be talking nonsense.


Bernie     )


----------



## tony (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes, I've always liked Bertrand Russell too.

Here are a couple more:

"The time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time."

"Men are born ignorant, not stupid. They are made stupid by education."

and my personal favorite:

"I've always thought respectable people scoundrels, and I look anxiously at my face every morning for signs of my becoming a scoundrel."


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 18, 2002)

He He - nice ones

Then there's the quote in my sig.

Most of the good quotes I know are anti some group of people / school of thought, so I'll refrain ;o)

Bernie     )


----------



## scope (Apr 18, 2002)

These are for you, Lessthanmighty...call ME listerine, will ya?!

You know, you could have been prevented for a quarter.

The wheel is still spinning, but the hamster is dead...

When God was giving out brains you thought he said 'trains' and you missed yours.

You couldn't pour water out of a boot with instructions on the heel.

Save Your Breath ... You'll need it to blow up your date!

While he is not dumber than an ox, he's not appreciably smarter either.

You have the people skills of a belt sander!

Hey! Quit hogging all the ugly!

You may have a point there, but if you part your hair different, no one would see.

If my dog looked as ugly as you, I'd shave its butt & teach it to walk backwards!

May your life be like toilet paper - long and useful.

You're a few Bradys short of a bunch

A few sandwiches short of a picnic, aren't we?

Everyone is entitled to be stupid but you're abusing the privilege.

If your head were any harder, you could cut glass with it.

He's as sharp as a beach ball.

We're having creative differences. I'm creative, you're different.

She's always late. Her ancestors arrived on the JuneFlower.

Stupidity does not qualify as a handicap, park elsewhere!

Hey, you've got something ugly on your shoulders.

Don't talk about yourself so much... we'll do that when you leave.

You sound reasonable...Time to up my medication.

Jesus loves you, everyone else thinks you're a jerk.

You're more unprepared than a vegetarian at a state barbecue.

People would follow him anywhere, but only out of morbid curiosity.

Your about as slow as a turtle crawling through peanut butter.

I'd like to see things your way, but I'm not sure if I can stick my head that far up my ass.

You're about as bright as a burned out light bulb in a dark room.

It's hard to believe you out-swam a million other sperm.

If he had another brain, it would be lonely.

If I was 10 times smarter than you, I'd be a moron!

Try not to let your mind wander. It is too small to be out by itself.

Whatever kind of look you were going for, you missed.

We've Upped Our Quality, So Up Yours!

Why are you here, and what can I do to change that?

Just because your head is pointed doesn't mean you're sharp.

I would engage you in a battle of wits but I refuse to duel with an unarmed person.

You're not getting old; you're getting... well, at least, I don't see how you could possibly get any older.

Everyone has a photographic memory, some just don't have film.

I don't know what your problem is, but I'll bet it's hard to pronounce.

We're not laughing AT you, we're laughing WITH you. Now, if you'd just start laughing, the whole concept would fall right into place.

If your parents got a divorce would they still be brother and sister?

If I was in a room with you and two werewolves and I had a gun with two silver bullets, I'd shoot you, twice.

HAH! What do you think of that?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 18, 2002)

My English teacher gives me some of the best quotes... divibisan will attest to this.  These are all direct from the English area:

"I like your thinking... you're wrong."

"I thought, murder, ambition, treachery... you know, the things kids can relate to."

"That would be a good answer, if it wasn't for the fact that it's totally, completely, ridiculously wrong."

"Oh, getting creative again, I see? Well, if this gets any more exciting I'll have to throw you out of my class."

"No, no, no. You're thinking of the chicken."

"And he thinks, ahhh, this is bad, this is my birthday, I really shouldn't be dying on my birthday."

"It wasn't held against her, that she was standing on her head."

"I'd love to have you here, D.M., but this isn't your class. These aren't your people. I can't help you anymore..."

"And of course, one always wonders if the people who printed this book were as stupid as they sounded."


----------



## divibisan (Apr 18, 2002)

LOL

I dont remember some of these

btw, the first one is a bit different

"I like your thinkingyou're wrongbut I like your thinking.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 19, 2002)

Thank you all.  Keep'em coming.

Especially you LISTERINE... oh sorry... I mean SCOPE.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 19, 2002)

Div, that is the quote direct from my notes  He said "I like your thinking... you're wrong. Well, I sort of see what you mean." but it sounds better if you leave that out


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 19, 2002)

New one: not from my English teacher, but spoken in English class.

"Is everything OK over there?"
"Yeah, she just killed me. It's OK."

(I don't have the exact quote, but it was similar to that... div, do u remember?)


----------



## divibisan (Apr 19, 2002)

> Div, that is the quote direct from my notes He said "I like your thinking... you're wrong. Well, I sort of see what you mean." but it sounds better if you leave that out



He said that sort of thing many times so i guess he probably said both things, I agree, it does sound better withput the last part


----------



## divibisan (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah, i do

"I'm sorry, she just killed me."

Here's another funny quote from a dell monitor

"Monitor is working
out of scan range
change pc setting"


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2002)

A couple of quotes from a previous norwegian prime minister, Thorbjørn Jagland:
-We have won, but we will be back.
-We will be back, but we already are here.
-We placed our foor down and stood on it.
-Now it has gone (walked) wrong way, step by step.
-I think I want to be prime minister again. I want that, because I liked the job.
-I feel with people who don't understand their own words
-This is actually almost like a small kind of war (Jagland as foreign minister in 2001, about the 11. sept. attacks).

It's too easy to become the prime minister in Norway


----------

